# Chokes...



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I just bought an 870 super mag and it comes with the mod choke, I would like to begin to shoot trap and skeet, what is the best choke to purchase, also would like a suggestion for a deer choke and waterfowl choke. Also, any good place to get these cheap and is remington chokes the way to go? thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

For clay targets you want an open choke. They make specific choke tubes, but an improved cylinder would work for that, as well as some hunting situations. Improved cylinder is also what you want when shooting slugs for deer. Don't bother getting one of the rifled tubes, as most of them do more deformation of the slug than stabilizing. For waterfowl, there's no good answer. It depends on what your hunting and what style of hunting you'll be doing. Hunting woodies in heavy timber may take a different choke than hunting over dekoys in open water or geese in an open field. Unless your wanting a specialized tube, like a turkey tube, Rem chokes work just fine.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Agree with Magis....Except for longer trap distances you may want a full...I carry my chokes with me...At least my Full...If game is not sitting tight and flushing long...That Full Choke might be the difference....

You are not getting much rifling when shooting through a "rifled choke of < 2 inches long...Stick with improved....

I have an IMPROVED SKEET made by Remington that is a good trap choke...seems a bit more forgiving. I would buy Full, Improved, Improved Skeet, and Remington Super Full then you would have them all covered....If you decide to chase Turkey's the SuperFull is adequate but I will take my Mad Max....LOL. 

Anyway, Congrats on your purchase and Good Luck to you...By the way, if you want to get a bit more specialized, Brileys makes some extended choke tubes for Remingtons in different diameters...tend to be pricey but some swear by them....

Hawk


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

let me give you some real good advice.if your barrel is the type that takes the screw in choke tubes do not buy and use a rifled choke tube for deer hunting.
i had one of those blow out the end of my barrel several years back and it was just plain luck that it wasn't worse.the barrel ended up with about a 2" long split in the barrel that began at the muzzle and ran back along side of the front sight base.the widest part of the split was just about 1/2" at the muzzle.
my gunsmith told me that he thought the rifled choke tubes were dangerous for one reason.in a fully rifled barrel the slug has the full length of the barrel to attain it's spin through the rifling.on a rifled choke tube the slug travels MOST of the length of the barrel and then the slug passes through the rifling.simply put it produces too much stress on the barrel and the slug.
the best answer is a smooth bore or fully rifled deer barrel.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You can't go wrong with a full. modified and improved cylinder choke. Start there and expand when needed. ALSO, do yourselff a favor and pattern your gun as soon as you can. You will get a good idea of what your patterns look like through the different chokes and can then decide upon which choke for which situation on your own. I waited too long to do it on my gun, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Like Crank said full , mod and improved cyclinder. For deer hunting get an extra barrel. Get the kind that has the scope mount tang on the barrel. If you envision using a scope.

That way you will be able to switch back and forth without re-sighting in on your scoped barrel.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shot skeet and trap for several years. Around 10,000 rounds of ammunition a year for skeet and 5,000 for trap. Cylinder or improved cylinder for skeet and improved modified for trap Your shots at skeet are 16 to 18 yards and trap 32 to 38 depending on how quick you are. A pump gun will be a definite disadvantage at skeet when shooting doubles but great for singles at trap. 
If you really get into clay shooting you will probably end up with a single shot break open and an over under for skeet. Just so happens I have a beautiful Browning four barrel Citori Special Skeet for sale.


----------

